# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  Sort in CrystalReport

## sarina

اگر در یک گزارش که با کریستال ریپورت طراحی کرده ایم چند فیلد در قسمت Sort اضافه کرده باشیم چگونه میتوان ترتیب این فیلدها را از طریق VB جا به جا کرد مثلا یکبار بر حسب fld1 و سپس fld2 سورت بشود و یا برعکس ابتدا بر حسب Fld2 و سپس fld1

----------


## مطهر

اینجا مطلب را پیگیری کن
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?p=172330

----------


## sarina

با تشکر از راهنمایی شما 
 در این مثال از چه ورژنی از کریستال ریپورت استفاده شده است؟

----------


## مطهر

کریستال 11(فکر کنم) همراه با VS2005 نصب میشه

----------


## مطهر

من فقط یه مشکل دارم 
این صفحه ی اول که می آد پارامترها را می گیره اگر فارسی بود محشره
سعی کردم یه دیالوگ فارسی بسازم  ولی نمی دونم چه طوری پارامتر ها را پاس بدم به کریستال

----------

